# Producer: Bruce Lee's Death Was Accident



## arnisador (Oct 15, 2005)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20051015/ap_en_mo/bruce_lee_death



> Bruce Lee's former producer, Raymond Chow, says the kung fu star's sudden death at age 32 is a straightforward case of taking the wrong medicine.





> "The bottom line is it was an accident," Chow told The Associated Press during a recent interview.


 Isn't this old news? Why is he speaking up about it now?


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 15, 2005)

There was some rumor that Bruce died from a reaction caused by smoking hashish or marijuana.  I'll see if I can find the article...


----------



## Sapper6 (Oct 15, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> There was some rumor that Bruce died from a reaction caused by smoking hashish or marijuana.  I'll see if I can find the article...



propoganda BS.  if Lee died from smokin the doobie, it would be the 1st ever recorded death attributed to the use of marijuana (grass being the reason, not other factors)...what are the chances?

no way.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Oct 15, 2005)

Thomas Bleeker wrote a book and stated that he died of an overdose of heavy abuse of drugs, various types, bad combination and had a huge amount of hash in his stomach. He ate it regularly to keep his temper down to a dull roar.


----------



## Sapper6 (Oct 15, 2005)

Harley Quinn said:
			
		

> Thomas Bleeker wrote a book and stated that he died of an overdose of heavy abuse of drugs, various types, bad combination and had a huge amount of hash in his stomach. He ate it regularly to keep his temper down to a dull roar.



i'd like to see the evidence that supports that. not just something that helps sell an idea.

is it listed in the autopsy report?

i don't believe Lee ever openly stated that he consumed marijuana to "keep his temper down".  i think it's BS; just another road to defamation.  i'd like to see Mr. Bleeker's evidence to such claim.  ya know, it's hard to defend your name when you're dead.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 15, 2005)

I've always heard the headache powder story (plus various outlandish conspiracy theories).

As an aside, at the bookstore tonight I saw a book on Bruce Lee by Davis Miller, who portrays himself as having been close to Bruce Lee--but I've never heard of him! Who is he?


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Oct 15, 2005)

There was a Playboy article about this years ago.  The assumption wasn't that the hash killed him, but impurities in it caused some sort of reaction.

He ate the stuff for sure...they found some in his stomach during the autopsy.

The problem with the equagesic reaction story is that it doesn't account for the seizure Lee had some weeks (or months) prior to his death.  He wasn't taking the equagesic then.  

Heck, it could have been a congenital disorder.  We'll never know.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Kenpodoc (Oct 16, 2005)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> There was a Playboy article about this years ago.  The assumption wasn't that the hash killed him, but impurities in it caused some sort of reaction.
> 
> He ate the stuff for sure...they found some in his stomach during the autopsy.
> 
> ...



The equagesic makes sense since even at low doses if combined with a drug like demerol you could easily have death result with autopsy findings like those reported.  The previous "seizure" does complicate things. Primary seizure disorder from birth is possible but unlikely as it should have shown itself earlier in life. Secondary seizure disorder from playing hard and head injuries is possible but less likely as injuries are not reported on autopsy. It seems to me to be most likely that he had migraine Headaches which he tried to medicate with disastrous results. At that time drugs such as equagesic would have been easily obtained and there was at some level less inhibition to sharing drugs. You don't need to postulate drug abuse just significant disabling pain and the desire to mitigate it.  I don't know how sensative drug testing was at that time but in general we can now test for much smaller quantities of drugs than we could then so a non detectable level of demerol to relieve pain could easily have triggered a life threatening reaction.  

The Hashish part of the story probably has nothing to do with his death. He would have had to eat more than a pound of the stuff and I don't know of any documented Hashish deaths that don't involve cars, falls, water or guns.

No drug abuse is necessary in this scenerio just easily obtained prescription medicines, a culture that supported such use, and the desire to quiet a disabling Headache.  I was in my late teens when he died and certainly in suburban Philadelphia the conditions were ripe for such a mistake, I doubt it was any different in the California culture.

Jeff


----------

